# increase rings before voice mail



## bigjoe_dub (1 Apr 2008)

how do I increase the amount of rings my phone gives me before it goes off to voicemail. at the monent I have 3 rings.

info

vodafone
billpay
Nokia E50

say the number is 087123456

what do I need to do.  I think there is a code you can type.  been ages on hold to VF.


----------



## davidoco (1 Apr 2008)

for e50 check settings, call, call divert, voice calls, if not answered, options, check status, Details on voice calls gives the delay time. 

30 seconds is the max delay time.  You need to contact VF to change.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (1 Apr 2008)

many thanks D.
mad it this day and age you have to ring to get this done.  i can get tax credits without having to speak to anyone.

anyway, will try them again.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (1 Apr 2008)

shock, horror, got through.  got speaking to an irish person.  

anyway for the example above the code is

**61*0875123456**30#
then send (the 30 is the max in seconds.  you can put in 5 or 10 or 15 or 20 or 25 or 30)


----------



## pansyflower (1 Apr 2008)

Bit from vodafone site about extending time before voicemail below:-

Dial **61*(mailbox number)**(number of seconds you want it to ring for) then press the #key. 


Your mailbox number is your mobile number with a 5 between the third and fourth digit, e.g. 0875XXXXXXX.


----------



## jodydublin (1 Apr 2008)

Oh Wow! I have wanted to do this for years! It maddens me that my phone only gives three rings before it goes to voice mail. Im on 02. Anyone know the 'secret' to extending the ringing time for 086 numbers?


----------



## lightup (2 Apr 2008)

AFAIK the above code is handset, not network dependant so if you have a Nokia the same code should work for you.


----------



## jodydublin (2 Apr 2008)

> AFAIK the above code is handset, not network dependant so if you have a Nokia the same code should work for you


 
Nope - didnt work - but thanks anyway!


----------



## pansyflower (2 Apr 2008)

The above code is from the Vodafone site, and is not phone dependent. 
i tried it several times but got error messages. 
When I called Customer Care they gave me the same code, which [of course,] then worked !!
I've gone from 20 to 30 seconds - great!


----------



## jodydublin (3 Apr 2008)

Yay! I rang O2 and got the same code and hey presto...it worked! Whats that all about! And more to the point, why didnt I do that years ago!


----------



## davidoco (3 Apr 2008)

pansyflower said:


> When I called Customer Care they gave me the same code, which [of course,] then worked !!


 


jodydublin said:


> Yay! I rang O2 and got the same code and hey presto...it worked!


 
Curious that, it really is hit and miss with the code. I think in the above two cases the agent changed the waiting time to 30 seconds.


----------



## Lorrie (3 Apr 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> shock, horror, got through. got speaking to an irish person.
> 
> anyway for the example above the code is
> 
> ...


 
Sorry maybe this is a stupid question but I am wondering when you say "Send" where do you send code to? I've been trying it but no joy.


----------



## jodydublin (3 Apr 2008)

> Sorry maybe this is a stupid question but I am wondering when you say "Send" where do you send code to? I've been trying it but no joy.


 
Just press the call button as if you were dialling the number and the message 'requesting.....' should come up. Its automatic from there


----------



## bigjoe_dub (4 Apr 2008)

as JD said, hit the green call button or on my phone i had OPTIONS and SEND also as a menu item,


----------



## Lorrie (4 Apr 2008)

Great - many thanks! It worked.


----------

